# Finally did my DIY food !!



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I finally decided that today was the day that I was gonna be a cook and do the DIY food recipe for my piranhas. I went to my LFS and got a few things I wanted to incorporate in the recipe. I got some bloodworms and some Nutrafin max goldfish color enhancing pellets. Then, I went to the supermarket and got some carrots, frozen peas, white fish fillets and knox gelatin. I had the remaning things at home.

Here's a pic of all the ingredients:









Frozen peas, carrots, Nutrafin max goldfish color enhancing pellets, Nutrafin max spirulina algae flake food, ''normal'' pellets, shrimps, knox gelatin, tray of bloodworms, 2 white fish fillets, one tilapia fish fillet and beef heart.









I added a lot of carrots and Nutrafin max goldfish color enhancing pellets(maybe 50 of the 151 grams). I thought that if those pellets helped enhancing the red in goldfish, they would help enhancing the red on my red bellys ! My p's need to have more bright colors !!

The smell wasn't too bad and my mix was well mixed. It gave me 7 cups of food, before adding the gelatin. For seven cups of food, I added 6 packets of gelatin.. I wanted to be sure !!

In the end, it gave me a lot of food...









I feed my p's once the mix had stuck together, but it wasn't frozen. I was a bit anxious to know if they would like it, cuz I had so much !! Well, they LOOOOOVED it !! It was quite messy, being not frozen. Later, I added a few more cubes that were frozen. My p's ate them quickly and no mess this time !!

So in all, it is, for now, a success !!
I hope this will help them get more colorfull....


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Good job on the food!

When you fed the frozen food..did it crumble at all when you put it in your tank?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Sheppard said:


> Good job on the food!
> 
> When you fed the frozen food..did it crumble at all when you put it in your tank?


No. My p's ate it very qucikly and there was no mess, compared to not frozen...


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

nice.


----------



## RedRazor (Mar 8, 2007)

could you go into a little more detail on how you prepared it? Like whats the gelatin do? How much did it cost you to make X amount?
Thanks, great post!!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

RedRazor said:


> could you go into a little more detail on how you prepared it? Like whats the gelatin do? How much did it cost you to make X amount?
> Thanks, great post!!


I'm not gonna take much credit for this post... This DIY recipe is all over the site. You might want to check out : DIY FOOD RECIPE 

The gelatin keeps the mix togheter. I put more gelatin than needed, just to be sure.
This must have cost me around 15$ cnd for a lot of great healty piranha food... How's 7 cups sound (before adding gelatin) ?

I'll say it once more, my p's love this food !!


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I thought it wasn't a good idea to feed frozen?


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

COOL man...


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Very nice!! IMO it would suck if they would not touch it at all!!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> I thought it wasn't a good idea to feed frozen?


Well, I have never had a problem feeding frozen food. Maybe I'm missing on something ??


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Moondemon said:


> I thought it wasn't a good idea to feed frozen?


Well, I have never had a problem feeding frozen food. Maybe I'm missing on something ??
[/quote]
You are not supposed to feed it to them frozen! You are supposed to let it set on a paper plate, or paper towel or something so it can thaw. Even then it will still be strong like Jello (if you made it correctly, which it sounds like you did). Then you plop that in the water for your fish, but you have to make sure that your fish will eat it as soon as it hits the water.

Anyway, it sounds like you did a great job and used some good ingredients!








~Taylor~


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Like Taylor said, you are not suppose to feed it to them frozen, frozen food will burn your fishes stomach.

You have to leave it outside for at least half an hour and then feed it to your Piranhas, the Jello is suppose to hold everything together.

Hater


----------



## sittnon18s (Feb 28, 2007)

i just got done making my own food and i put it in the tank not frozen yet and it floats. it wont sink does yours sink or float.. how many pacs of knox did u put in.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

sittnon18s said:


> i just got done making my own food and i put it in the tank not frozen yet and it floats. it wont sink does yours sink or float.. how many pacs of knox did u put in.


Mine sinks after a little while in the tank. For 7 cups of blended food, I put 6 pacs of knox...
Do your p's eat it ?


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Sounds awesome maybe ill try that


----------



## sittnon18s (Feb 28, 2007)

i got 3 cariba in a 75 and they wont go to the top and eat it. i have to hook it to a weight and sink it for them to eat it. if they dont eat it right away it definatly is very messy after about 2-3 min or so. im going to try it out in a bit to see if they do. il let u know what happens


----------

